# 5/8" lite "30" on steel studs - spin out problem



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

We stocked some lightweight 5/8" for a tenant space. Walls were non-rated to grid on 20 gauge 3-5/8" studs. Having a terrible time with spin outs. Anyone else having issues? Had better luck with high-low screws instead of fine thread. My theory is the 5/8" X regular has more gypsum that binds the screw preventing spin outs.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudbronco said:


> My theory is the 5/8" X regular has more gypsum that binds the screw preventing spin outs.


I'd guess your right! The L/W is mostly air.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

keep your screw out of the recess (bevel) . If you are standing the board up , use wood screws and clean the fuzz


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Angle your screw slightly. Sometimes using regular wood screws works better but not sure about 20g. They work well on 25


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

would drill speed play a factor ?


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

We only frame with 20 gauge so wood screws probably won't work but will have to try it. Not sure I can avoid screwing in the recess on the stand ups.


----------

